# Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab



## VitaliTy (30. März 2011)

*Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Hallo,

kann mir wer erklären wovon die Latenz bei Online Spielen abhängt?

-)Entfernung zum Server
-)Interleaving
-)Netzwerkeinstellungen
-)Netzwerkauslastung
-)Net settings im Spiel

aber wieso habe ich mit meiner Leitung: 2mbit down 256kbit up 
einen ping von 80 (interleaving aus)

und ein Freund mit 16mbit und 2mbit up 
einen ping von ca 20 (ka ob bei ihm interleaving auch aus ist)

Wenn ich in dem Spiel bin und mit mit netlimiter die Netzwerkauslastung anschaue benötigt das Spiel 6,88 kbit download und 11,4 kbit upload, ping 75-82

Woran liegt das wenn die Leitung nicht ausgenutzt wird, ich blick da nicht durch!

mfg


----------



## pcfreak26 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

1. Wo steht der Server (wichtig ob reine kabelverbindungen oder Sateliten genutzt werden)
2. Das Routing im Netz (wie viele Stationen braucht man bis zum Ziel)
3. Down/Upload Verhältnis  (ist der Upload voll ausgereizt, leiden Latenzen und Download)

Mir fällt als erstes mal auf das dein Upload höher ist als der Download, läuft da noch was im Hintergrund.

Hast du mal einen Speedtest gemacht, um zu sehen was vom Anbieter wirklich bei dir ankommt.


----------



## R4!d3n (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Bei schnelleren Leitungen werden auch soweit ich weiss mehr Fehlerkorrekturverfahren deaktiviert, Fastpath etc... dürfte auch noch ein paar ms einsparen...


----------



## taks (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Der wichtigste Faktor ist, über welche Strecke dein Signal zum Server geht.
Es kann sein dass dein Signal einen Umweg über Russland nach Amerika macht und dein Freund vllt. einen direkten Weg hat.
Das hängt ganz davon ab, welche Verträge dein Provider hat und auf welchen Strecken grad mehr oder weniger los ist.

Kannst ja mal im CLI "tracert www.google.com" eingeben. Da siehst du wo dein Signal lang geht.


----------



## seltsam (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Ich hab auch den eindruck,das die Hardware einen teil des Ping ausmacht.
Seit ich vor kurzem meine Hardware komplett ausgetauscht habe und erstmal alles wieder schön flüssig läuft,hab ich in Bad Company 2 (nur als Beispiel) in der regel einen 50 - 60 niedrigeren Ping als vorher.
Manchmal sogar mehr.Hatte vorher nie unter 200 Ping und jetzt teilweise 90 bis 100.

Edit: An der Leitung hat sich nichts geändert dabei,nach wie vor DSL 16000


----------



## K3n$! (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Der Ping hängt am meisten von der Beschaffenheit der Leitung und der Leitungslänge ab.
Zusätzlich ist noch wichtig über welche Knotenpunkte die Daten gesendet werden.

Telekom = mit das beste Routing
Alice = naja 

Außerdem ist natürlich für Spieler wichtig, dass sie Fastpath haben.
Hier wird die Fehlerkorrektur abgeschaltet (Interleaving = aus).

Bei DSL 16000 braucht man das nicht mehr, da der Ping ohnehin schon so niedrig ist bzw. Fastpath ist da schon integriert.
Die Telekom sagt, es braucht man nicht, weil die schon so gering sind, aber dann kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, warum ich so einen "hohen" Ping mit VDSL 50 habe. Hier ist nämlich die Fehlerkorrektur für das Fernsehen noch angeschaltet.


Wenn deine Internetleitung zudem stark ausgelastet ist, dann leidet auch der Ping darunter. 
Wenn man allerdings nur ICQ und Xfire laufen hat, dann sollte das nur mäßig den Ping beeinflussen.
Immer vorausgesetzt, dass man kein DSL Lite hat


----------



## VitaliTy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten

@seltsam bei bc2 wurde bis zu einem patch die latenz von dir zum server und wieder zurück angezeigt, deswegen nehme ich an, dass sich dein Wert halbiet hat

Speedtest habe ich auch gemacht.
1580 kilobit down
130 kilobit up

habe deswegen schon mit meinem Provider telefoniert, der Techniker meinte es könnte eine Abweichung beim Speedtest von den tatsächlichen Transferraten geben, sie schauen es sich trotzdem mal genau an.


Das mit dem Routing kling einleuchtend, hab mal die Ip des Servers gerouted (nennt man das so?)

Routenverfolgung zu f4g.servermaster.eu [88.198.250.13] über maximal 30 Abschnit
te:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.0.0.1
  2    53 ms    53 ms    54 ms  dsl-24-1.utaonline.at [81.189.24.1]
  3    52 ms    54 ms    54 ms  212.152.193.225
  4    56 ms    53 ms    53 ms  212.152.193.90
  5    56 ms    53 ms    55 ms  wen3-core-1.tengigabiteth11-0.tele2.net [130.244.49.117]
  6   119 ms    67 ms    69 ms  wien-s2-rou-1041.at.eurorings.net [193.203.0.97]
  7    66 ms    68 ms    65 ms  wien-s2-rou-1002.AT.eurorings.net [134.222.123.241]
  8    90 ms    70 ms   303 ms  mchn-s1-rou-1022.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.228.4 5]
  9    71 ms    65 ms    70 ms  mchn-s1-rou-1021.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.229.89]
 10    68 ms    66 ms    64 ms  nbg-s1-rou-1001.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.225.30]
 11    68 ms    63 ms    67 ms  kpn-gw.hetzner.de [134.222.107.21]
 12    66 ms    69 ms    85 ms  hos-bb2.juniper2.rz6.hetzner.de [213.239.240.144]
 13    67 ms    65 ms    70 ms  hos-tr3.ex3k1.rz7.hetzner.de [213.239.252.74]
 14    66 ms    69 ms    69 ms  yv.gvs.greent.eu [88.198.250.2]
 15    72 ms    72 ms    65 ms  f4g.servermaster.eu [88.198.250.13]




Ich hatte früher - vor ca einem halben Jahr einen Ping von 30 auf dem Server jetzt ist er wie gesagt bei 75-82.
Kan es sein, dass sich das Routing geändert hat und wenn ja liegt das an meinem Provider, kann ich dort anrufen, damit die besser "Routen" bzw. wie früher?


Bei mir läuft kein Datenverkehr ausser der des Spiels:
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5522/usagedi.jpg


Wäre blöd wenn man beim Routing nichts machen kann ausser Provider wechseln.

Mfg


----------



## xeno75 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*



seltsam schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den eindruck,das die Hardware einen teil des Ping ausmacht.


 
Stimmt. Wenn dein Rechner sowieso kaum mit dem Spiel klar kommt, also überlastet ist. Dann sind auch die Ping-Zeiten höher. Auf meinem alten Rechner habe ich bei Bad Company 2 nie einen Ping unter 450


----------



## Schulkind (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*



R4!d3n schrieb:


> Bei schnelleren Leitungen werden auch soweit ich weiss mehr Fehlerkorrekturverfahren deaktiviert, Fastpath etc... dürfte auch noch ein paar ms einsparen...


 

Kann man FP überhaupt noch buchen?
Dachte die Telekom hätte den Service vor einigen Monaten eingestellt.


----------



## K3n$! (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Hat die Telekom auch. 
Soweit ich das gehört habe, kann man aber mit Druck bei den kleineren Leitungen (DSL 2000, DSL 3000) Fastpath beantragen. Bei DSL 16000 ist es dann mit drin.


----------



## taks (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*

Nach deinem traceroute ist der Ping zwischen dir und deinem Provider 53ms und von deinem Provider zum Server um die 20ms.
Ping doch mal deinen Router an um zu sehen was da für Pingzeiten sind.


----------



## VitaliTy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wovon hängt die Latenz bei Online Spielen ab*



taks schrieb:


> Nach deinem traceroute ist der Ping zwischen dir und deinem Provider 53ms und von deinem Provider zum Server um die 20ms.
> Ping doch mal deinen Router an um zu sehen was da für Pingzeiten sind.


 Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

Ping wird ausgeführt für 10.0.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64

Ping-Statistik für 10.0.0.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 4ms, Mittelwert = 2ms


Ping wird ausgeführt für 10.0.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=11ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64

Ping-Statistik für 10.0.0.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 11ms, Mittelwert = 4ms


Ping wird ausgeführt für 10.0.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 10.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64

Ping-Statistik für 10.0.0.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 3ms, Mittelwert = 1ms

(Die Werte kommen raus wenn ich ingame bin ansonsten bleibts bei 1ms)

Router ist ein W-lan Router von Netgear (mein Pc hängt per Netzwerkkabel dran) Modem - Siemens  ist auf Bridge geschalten

mfg


----------

